# Farm animal accidents in the news



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 3, 2008)

We have two farm animal accidents in the news here. I would like to remind everyone to be careful working around their animals and equipment. One of these guys was not lucky at all.

Bull Story Pig Story


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 3, 2008)

Oooh...how well I know about that! I'm paying the reward of Maggie's attack every single day. I got some results yesterday from the myelogram tests. My lumbar and more is all messed up. T1, L1. L2. L3, L4, L5, S1 all have bulges, cysts, stenosis, you name it. That's not counting my neck and shoulders!

PLEASE EVERYONE!! Listen up!! Be extremely careful when entering and area where there are animals. I was hit 7 times by my cow (with my DH & Vet there).  Be very cautious, a normal everyday thing, can turn in to a painful,  painful life.....just think! Even a chicken can peck your eye out!  Sounds crazy? Nothing surpises me anymore.

Enough of my woes!  Have  great day all


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 3, 2008)

Chris aka Barney-I was hoping for better results for you. I suppose it's off to more surgery in the near future.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 3, 2008)

running cattle is a dangerious job.you can get hurt badly or even killed working with them.bulls are like tnt they can explode without warning.


----------



## allenacres (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder what breed of bull it was?  Its really strange that you posted this today as I was awakened at 5:20am by a bad bull nightmare, nobody got killed in my dream but it was a very mean Highland bull which is also weird as Highland bulls are pretty docile. I trust our bull more than one of our cows.

Chris aka Barney, your injuries are a result of cattle accident? Did you post it on here or am I just not remembering...could be the latter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 3, 2008)

*Don't trust* any bull! It doesn't matter how docile it is a bull can not be trusted! They can/will turn in a second. We had one that was a dream to work with. He was out in the pasture and DH went to bring him in. Just like that the bull turned on him. He got out okay but, we had to throw all kinds of stuff at him to get him in the barn. He went next market day. And we had to clean up the pasture. 

Chris aka barney's thread:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=9


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for posting the thread.    _Chris_


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes. it was posted here. Kitty has  the thread in her post.  she threw me around like a rag doll.





			
				allenacres said:
			
		

> I wonder what breed of bull it was?  Its really strange that you posted this today as I was awakened at 5:20am by a bad bull nightmare, nobody got killed in my dream but it was a very mean Highland bull which is also weird as Highland bulls are pretty docile. I trust our bull more than one of our cows.
> 
> Chris aka Barney, your injuries are a result of cattle accident? Did you post it on here or am I just not remembering...could be the latter.


----------



## allenacres (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I remember that now, just didnt make the connection. I wish you relief from your pain and injuries. 

thanks for posting the link to the thread Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 3, 2008)

You're Welcome!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you 





			
				allenacres said:
			
		

> Oh I remember that now, just didnt make the connection. I wish you relief from your pain and injuries.
> 
> thanks for posting the link to the thread Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 4, 2008)

Even picking up something wrong (bale of hay, sack of feed, etc.) can cause injury. Believe me, I've been there and done that! Real recent again too!


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 5, 2008)

ive blown my back out a few times.


----------



## allenacres (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree, it doesnt take much. I was trimming a mare yesterday, she was a potential buy for one of my young students and she was a pig when it came to trimming her feet. Leaning on me, putting all her weight on the foot I wanted to pick up, snatching her feet away. My back was so sore this morning from all her bad training, or lack of. It feels better now, even after a day of "logging" and tractor work.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 7, 2008)

i had a horse years ago that the ferrier didnt like.because he was a big 16 hand horse.an when youd pick his back feet up he would lay down on you.so he said we  could leave an pick him up that evening.i know they had war.an he was afraid for us to see what he had todo to pull his shoes an trimm his feet.


----------

